# Fajita seasoning help!



## Skittle68 (Aug 6, 2012)

My bf bought ingredients for fajitas, but didn't buy a seasoning packet. Does anyone have a recipe for home made seasoning? Thanks!  (I'm about to start cutting the chicken, so the sooner the better!)


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2012)

You can use, mexican chili powder. Or a blend of cumin, corriander, garlic. I usually use those.....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 6, 2012)

*Fajita Dry Seasoning*

Buonasera, Good Evening,

Here is a rough estimate, as I do not have my Mexican Cookbooks here in Puglia:

red pepper flakes 
smoked paprika - cayenne: La Vera Pimentón
powder garlic
powder onion 
1/4 tsp. cumin powder
black pepper and salt to taste
2 or 3 tsps. chili powder

*** some people place a sprinkle of brown sugar 

*** about 1/4 tsp. of each or 1/2 tsp. each 

I hope this assists ...

Enjoy and have lovely Monday,
Margi.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 6, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:
			
		

> Buonasera, Good Evening,
> 
> Here is a rough estimate, as I do not have my Mexican Cookbooks here in Puglia:
> 
> ...



Perfect! I just needed a rough idea of what to add, so this is just great. Thank you!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 6, 2012)

Juice from 3 limes (approx 1/3 cup)
1/3 cup tequila
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and diced
1 teaspoon cumin powder
6 cloves garlic, crushed
1 tablespoon salt
1/2 teaspoon liquid smoke

I personally think that it at least needs the lime juice. The tequila is optional and could be replaced by water or chicken stock.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 6, 2012)

You can go either dry rub or marinade. Usually skirt steak is my choice for fajitas, but chicken works as well. I'll generally shake spices from the container instead of making a mix.

garlic powder
onion powder
ancho chili powder
cumin
cayenne
S&P

With skirt steak, I'll squeeze lime juice over them right after the spices go on. Chicken will get the lime juice right before it goes on the grill. I don't put oil in the marinade or on the food. I prefer to oil the grill grate. Any veg gets the same spices, no lime and they get tossed with oil before hitting the grill. 

This is where I use mesquite, short high heat grilling. I think using it for long cooks gives the food a very harsh flavor.


----------



## Skittle68 (Aug 6, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:
			
		

> Juice from 3 limes (approx 1/3 cup)
> 1/3 cup tequila
> 1/3 cup vegetable oil
> 1 jalapeno pepper, seeded and diced
> ...



Oooh I like the liquid smoke addition... Might have to try that next time! 

Fajitas turned out great, although some lime juice and liquid smoke maybe would have added a little more dimension. I used about a teaspoon cumin, a teaspoon and a half chili powder, about 3-4 cloves worth of garlic paste, about 3/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes, about 1/2 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper, maybe two tablespoons chopped fresh cilantro, and 1/8-1/4 cup franks red hot. (I didn't have cayenne pepper so I figured cayenne sauce would work. Cayenne pepper must have been one of the older spices I threw out when I moved, and it hadn't been replaced yet.)  I threw in a splash of Dos Equis to make a spice sauce, and added it just before I added the veggies. Yum!!


----------



## jennyema (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the Tequila is a brilliant idea.  I use it in all kinds of summer marinades and it rocks.


----------

